# Glossy guitars



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey everyone. I want to get the gloss off my guitar. Not the paint though, just that shine. Any idea's of a good number grit I should use to sand it off? Anyone have a kinda mini tutorial on it? Thanks


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Why...?

I used 600 gr. wet dry paper on the back of sticky necks to give them a flat finish, and it doesn't take off much material. I think you could use the same on the body, but you'd have to take off all the hardware, pickguard, bridge and probably the pickups to do it properly.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, I know. I plan on taking it all apart, it needs a good cleaning and a new set of strings anyways. And as to the why....I dunno, I don't like the shine to it, it looks too "new" if you can understand where I'm coming from. Plus my guitar is kinda beat to hell now anyways.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Agata0023 said:


> Yeah, I know. I plan on taking it all apart, it needs a good cleaning and a new set of strings anyways. And as to the why....I dunno, I don't like the shine to it, it looks too "new" if you can understand where I'm coming from. Plus my guitar is kinda beat to hell now anyways.


Fair enough. I have a couple like that.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Groovy. Now, this will probably sound pretty n00bish, but with wet/dry sand paper, how exactly do i use it? I've got the wet/dry but I've never done with "wet". Or do you mean just use that kind of paper, just stay with the dry?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Agata0023 said:


> Groovy. Now, this will probably sound pretty n00bish, but with wet/dry sand paper, how exactly do i use it? I've got the wet/dry but I've never done with "wet". Or do you mean just use that kind of paper, just stay with the dry?



I just use it dry. I think the wet is mainly for metal/automotive.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks alot


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

If you just to take the gloss off I would suggest that you use OOOO steel wool. It"s a lot easier but make sure that you take the PUPs out. If you are going to sand it I would suggest 2000 grit wet sandpaper. you just dip it in water and then sand as normal. It only takes a very light rub to get the gloss off. The reason for the water is to keep the sand paper from clogging. just take a bowl of water and dip your sand paper in it and start sanding. Wipe it off every once in a while, hold it to the light and look for any little shiny spots. I would advise that you use a thin rubber or sponge sanding block ,regardless of how you decide to sand it, to avoid the dreaded finger effect. Thats where you can actually see where the fingers on sand paper has actually made a slightly deeper impression in the finish. The beauty of using 2000 wet is that if you change your mind later on you can just buff the guitar back to it's former glory. If you go with a coarser sandpaper you may very well have to re-spray the guitar to get the gloss back if you change your mind or decide to sell the guitar.

Good Luck


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it will re-gloss itself just from every day use. Especially around the horns and forearm cut. Gloss finish is made to be gloss. I would sand it to about 800 and give it a couple of coats of satin from a rattle can. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well if I take it down to the paint, so there is no gloss, wouldnt it eventually just start rubbing off the paint instead of re-glossing itself? I plan on starting with 1200 wetsanding, then move down to 800, then 600. Seeing how it looks inbetween, then buffing out all those micro scratches (from the sanding) with the buffer I have for my car. So its completely flat paint.


You think 0000 (or whatever) steel wool with be better/quicker? Could I do both - sandpaper and steelwool?

Oh yeah, I have electric sanders as well if you guys think that'd be easier


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh I guess I should mention its an Epiphone G-400 in the standard gibson red. I've also upgraded the pups to 57 classics and the knobs to speed knobs. So everything is coming out when I do this. I'm also thinking of doing the back of the neck to have everything uniform in color.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Agata0023 said:


> ...I plan on starting with 1200 wetsanding, then move down to 800, then 600...


whoa dude....the other way around. The higher the
number, the finer the paper.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hahaha, yeah sorry about that, I've been awake for 3 days now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Been there...I find that a lot of
beer helps lull me to sleep...lol







:zzz:


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

haha, yeah, but now that the day has started I might as well stay awake, I'm in the middle of renovating my basement so there is work to be done.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

yep i would go with the steel wool as well extra fine


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

so, like the 0000 gauge steel wool then the 1200 grit sand paper? or should i use the 800? or the 600?


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

I also decided that seeing as how I'm taking my guitar apart anyways, i'm going to sheild it too. I've read up on it quite a bit, but they have mostly been about strats and stuff, anyone have any pointers on doing an SG?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I wonder if it will be worth more after he "relics" it


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

haha, no, I'm not relicing it in the sense that I'm going to be purposely scratching it up in certain area's. I'm just taking the shine off. I don't like it. Plus, I have no intention on ever selling this guitar.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Agata0023 said:


> so, like the 0000 gauge steel wool then the 1200 grit sand paper? or should i use the 800? or the 600?



I'd start with the steel wool and see if you like the results. If you do then that's all you need to do. It will definitly take the shine off and leave a smooth surface. If you are determinined to go to 600 grit sand paper then just start with that. If I have to sand a finish down because of a boo boo I do it with 800 grit, 2000 wet sanding is used after the clear is applied to make the surface completly uniform before putting it on the buffer for a glass like finish. It would be applicable in your case if you are looking to take the gloss off but leave the clear coat in place. It seems to me you want to remove the clear coat completely so just start off with 600 grit. I will warn you though that if you remove all the clear you may have nothing to protect your guitar. You may very well just have stained wood under the clear. I' can't say because I have never seen the guitar. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

You're exactly right. I want the shine and the clear coat gone. Right down to the stained wood or whatever it is. I want nothing protecting my guitar. And now knowing that, should I just skip the steel wool and go straight for the 600 grit? I'll be wetsanding, but if you advise not to I wont. I'll be taking out all my electronics, cleaning them and the sheilding the cavities as well. Thanks for any advice. 

EDIT: Any boo boo's such as dents and nicks and stuff, I'm not worrying about sanding down. So no need to go super mental with the sanding. Just the clear coat will be gone (down to the wood) when all is said and done.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Agata0023 said:


> You're exactly right. I want the shine and the clear coat gone. Right down to the stained wood or whatever it is. I want nothing protecting my guitar. And now knowing that, should I just skip the steel wool and go straight for the 600 grit? I'll be wetsanding, but if you advise not to I wont. I'll be taking out all my electronics, cleaning them and the sheilding the cavities as well. Thanks for any advice.
> 
> EDIT: Any boo boo's such as dents and nicks and stuff, I'm not worrying about sanding down. So no need to go super mental with the sanding. Just the clear coat will be gone (down to the wood) when all is said and done.



Just plain old 600 grit is what you need in your case. you might even start with 400 to get the clear out of the way then a quick sand with 600 will do the trick. no need to wet sand it.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool, well once my basement is done being fixed up, I'll start my guitar. What I'll do is take pictures every step of the way (so it will kind of be a tutorial as well). That way everyone can monitor my progress and see if I'm doing anything wrong and stuff like that.


----------



## Agata0023 (Mar 15, 2007)

Once I'm done with the 600/400 grit sanding, should I like buff it with something so that I get rid of all the little scratch marks from the sandpaper? What would you recommend for that?


----------

